# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] ψαράκι "αφρικάνα"

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εχω ένα ψαράκι αφικάνα (κίτρινο χρώμα) και θέλω να την δώσω.

Μόνο απο Αθήνα και να έρθει να την πάρει αυτός που ενδιαφέρεται.

Περιοχή ...Σταθμός Λαρίσης.

----------


## geog87

μηπως θα μπορουσαμε να εχουμε μια φωτογραφια κυριε Βασιλη???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ



----------


## geog87

φιλε σου μοιαζει στην οδοντοστοιχια!!!!να σου ζησει!!!!!!

----------


## ninos

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ... πεθανα στα γελια!!!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

> 


Billy αυτο τι το ταιζεις???ζυγουρι ζωντανο???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Billy αυτο τι το ταιζεις???ζυγουρι ζωντανο???


Τα κόκκαλα απ τις ταβέρνες γιατί νομίζεις ότι τα μαζεύω ?

----------


## κώστας φ.



----------


## Chopper

Βάλε μια φωτογραφία πραγματική  :Happy:  να δούμε!Τι χρειάζεται για φροντίδα?

----------


## Καρολίνα

Να ρωτήσω.. θερμοκρασία, ph, διατροφή, κινητικότητα, μέγεθος, ηλικία, φύλλο, χώρα εκτροφής του.. και πόσα lit χρειάζεται;

----------


## geocupra

εαν δεν το ζητήσε άλλος...ενδιαφέρομαι για να το βάλω σε ενα ενυδρείο 450 λιτρων που εχει μόνο αφρικάνικα.
στείλε μου μηνυμα εαν υπαρχει ακομα το ψαρακι.
οσο για τη διατροφή του,εχει ταβερνα ο θείος...σίγουρα θα βρεθεί ενα κοκκαλάκι δεινοσαύρου :Character0053:  :Animal0028: 
ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το ψαράκι δώθηκε στον Γιώργη.....τον μάγκα τον καραμπουζουκλή.

Παρακαλώ να κλειδώσει.

----------

